

Death Happens Slower Than Thought, Cell By Cell - pallandt
http://news.discovery.com/human/health/death-happens-slower-than-thought-cell-by-cell-130713.htm

======
pallandt
This is the paper the article is based on:
[http://www.plosbiology.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjo...](http://www.plosbiology.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pbio.1001613)

